
Paris airport cancelled flights because of Windows 3.1 crash (translated) - Gys
http://translate.google.com/translate?js=n&sl=fr&tl=en&u=http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/article/2015/11/11/une-panne-informatique-a-l-aeroport-d-orly-liee-a-windows-3-1_4807479_4408996.html
======
Gys
Original article in French:

[http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/article/2015/11/11/une-panne-
in...](http://www.lemonde.fr/pixels/article/2015/11/11/une-panne-informatique-
a-l-aeroport-d-orly-liee-a-windows-3-1_4807479_4408996.html)

